# Retiree Questions



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in contact with a breeder regarding one of her retirees and was wondering what questions are pertinent to ask. I ask because I know the questions may be different than when getting a puppy. I've asked about temperament, size, age, number of litters and nutrition. 

For those of you with retirees, what has your experience been like? Have they been just (ex. temperament, size, etc.) like your breeder described them to be? What was the potty training like? Did you find them to be socialized? I also have Bibu so I want to make sure they both get along, even if Bibu seems to get along with everyone! 

The little fur baby I am looking at is going to be 6 yrs old this year. Is that a good age for a retiree?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a retiree..

I love Grace, she was as described. in size, temperament, etc.
Potty training - Grace was potty trained.
Grace is SO SOCIAL!! she is a LOVE.
Grace is a love. 

I would ask about overall health, teeth concerns, etc.
6 is a great age.
Grace was 5 when I got her and she is so spunky, loves to play fetch and takes no grief from the others.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks!

From your experience, is it normal to ask for recent pictures or a video? I don't want to only see the pictures on the website...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't think it would be inappropriate to ask for a picture!
BUT they aren't going to be in full coat, probably in a short puppy cut or shaved.
(when you show - you keep everyone but those showing in as short as cut as possible!).

I had already met Grace a full year before she was ready.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Being in a short cut is perfectly fine as I keep Bibu is a pretty short cut too (except his long ears and tail)!

I'm so excited!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Let us know if it works out!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- I'm extremely happy with Secret who is one of Bonnie Palmer's retirees. She was 8 when she came to me (but only a month away from 9). 

Most retirees are very well socialized as they've shown and travelled a lot and meet a lot of people at the shows. And since they've always been in a multi-dog environment, they usually get along well with other fluffs.

No matter what fluff you get, a puppy, an adult or a retiree, I believe that they will need to be re-potty trained to an extent because they are moving to a new environment. Secret was pee pee pad trained, but since we have a doggie door, I had wanted her to learn to go outside. She'll go out sometimes, but I keep a pad down for her, just in case. 

When I was breeding Lhasas, I placed my retirees when they were between 4-6 years old. I usualy had bred them only twice.

IMHO, retirees make wonderful pets. Good luck in getting a sister for Bibu.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

casa verde maltese said:


> Let us know if it works out!!


I will do so for sure!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Cory -- I'm extremely happy with Secret who is one of Bonnie Palmer's retirees. She was 8 when she came to me (but only a month away from 9).
> 
> Most retirees are very well socialized as they've shown and travelled a lot and meet a lot of people at the shows. And since they've always been in a multi-dog environment, they usually get along well with other fluffs.
> 
> ...


I am hoping they get along well! I am definitely willing to re-potty train and I think I have the patience. Thanks so much for your first hand experience and advice!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH I'm so excited you're getting Bibu a sister!!! I know several members here who have gotten retirees and had wonderful experiences...I think the most important thing is to find a breeder who is willing to answer all your questions and talk to you at length about the dog you're considering so you can be sure her temperament is a good fit for your family. Before I got Bailey, I was thinking of going the retiree route too and even spoke with a few reputable show breeders about their retirees. I can't say I had the best experience, unfortunately...I was amazed at how little a couple of the breeders could tell me about the temperament of their dogs. One breeder didn't ask me anything about myself before she told me she could ship the dog to me the next day because she'd be going to the airport to ship out another dog anyways. When I asked specific questions about the dog's temperament, she gave me generic answers like, "All my dogs get along with cats" and "All my dogs are laid back". Another breeder told me she didn't know if the retiree was house trained because she left out puppy pads for all her dogs and she didn't know which ones used them and which didn't. Of course, I am not saying this to malign any breeder...just saying that, this being my first interaction with breeders, I was caught off guard a little because I expected to be asked questions about myself and also to be given more information about the dog so that we could determine if it was the right match for everyone. I ended up going with a local rescue where I could meet the dog in person and speak in detail with the foster mom before I made the decision to adopt...temperament was the most important thing to me and since I was looking for a specific personality, I decided that was the best route for me. 

Sorry to go on and on...but I just meant to say that you shouldn't be afraid of asking questions and asking to see pictures. After all, the dog is going to be a member of your family for a long time and you want to make sure it's the right match for everyone - both for your family and for the retiree. Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to say I have had some odd experiences with some breeders I have spoken too as well. I sent an e-mail to one breeder briefly asking if they had retirees and her response was she had one that would be ready to go in 2 weeks and that she would love for me to have her. She didn't even know who I was, where I lived, or anything else! That kind of feaked me out. It made me think that it might of been a dog she wasn't really connected with, but she had her for 5 years!
For some reason, I have asked to see pictures and some breeders have just kind of "ignored" my question to see pictures. Hmmmm....
Well, everyone has their own experiences and that is why not everone works well with every breeder. I think it also has to do with a personality match between the breeder and future mommy/daddy. 
I'm speaking to a breeder now about one of her retirees, who she calls her "baby", and things with this breeder are very different than with others -- for me that is. I look forward to seeing if it works out! Lets cross our fingers and paws!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - good luck. You sound like you're approaching this perfectly. Trust that mommy gut reaction to whom you talk to, what they say and if there's chemistry for all of you. Can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Be sure and tell the breeder that you realize the malt is cut down or shaved
maybe that will help you get a picture - some are hesitant to send pictures of a
shaved malt.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

In fact, I stated this in my e-mail: "Can I ask you to send us a recent picture of her? We would love to see what she looks like now, even if we believe she is a beauty anyway. We don't mind if you have her cut down short or shaved. We keep Bibu in a short cut too."
It works for some, others kind of seem to skip the questions they don't want to answer.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but hope you find your new cutie soon.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I don't have any advice, but hope you find your new cutie soon.


Luckily the breeder I'm talking to now, the one I told you about, is really great! Lets see!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> Luckily the breeder I'm talking to now, the one I told you about, is really great! Lets see!


We've got our paws crossed here. Would you go see her before you get her?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

My dad lives in Florida and wanted to come up here at the end of the month so I think I might have him pick her up. I'm not sure yet. I would love to go down and pick her up myself but the flight from this small town I live in is more than $700! Its ridiculously insane!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> My dad lives in Florida and wanted to come up here at the end of the month so I think I might have him pick her up. I'm not sure yet. I would love to go down and pick her up myself but the flight from this small town I live in is more than $700! Its ridiculously insane!


Yike - that's pricey especially for FL this time of year. I keep getting weekend special notifications usually on Wednesdays from airline about the coming weekend for around $104 each way but I guess it's from bigger airports. Or can you get to Minneapolis and get a better fare? I always felt like I wanted to meet the dog first but I know everyone can't do that.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I did not meet Secret prior to having her shipped, but had discussed temperament with Bonnie, and since I know Bonnie and her wonderful fluffs, I was very comfortable with having her shipped. Bonnie was extremely candid with me about Secret and there were no surprises when she arrived. She is one of the sweetest fluffs I've ever met -- and absolutely gorgeous to boot. She still loves to play with me (although she isn't much for playing with Lacie and Tilly) and is a little cuddle bug. I think those that met her at Nationals will attest to that.

Although I think we all prefer to meet the dog in person prior to getting it, I know that isn't always possible. If you trust the breeder and have fully discussed those things that are really important to you, then it will be fine.

And, Cory, don't expect Bibu and his new sister to be best buds overnight. It will take them a little time to adjust to each other. Let them work things out for themselves and I promise all will be well. 

Can't wait to hear more. Keeping my paws crossed that all works out well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I personally had a very bad experience trying to adopt a retiree who had just turned 7. If I were ever to try again, it would be with a younger retiree and for sure a small scale breeder.

Be sure to ask for a full vet exam, not just so she can fly, including a CBC and Chem Screen unless one has been done within the past 12 months, and how often dentals have been done and when the last one was done. Ask about any periodontal disease & missing teeth. Ask how many litters she's had and how many (if any) were c-section. Ask about any cute and/or quirky behaviors she has to see how well the breeder really knows her. I'd also ask what the breeder feels may be her biggest issue in being rehomed. It will be an adjustment for any dog so be prepared that you will need to be very patient at possible potty issues and simply this girl needing to relearn what is expected of her in her new home.

Good luck!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I personally had a very bad experience trying to adopt a retiree who had just turned 7. If I were ever to try again, it would be with a younger retiree and for sure a small scale breeder.
> 
> Be sure to ask for a full vet exam, not just so she can fly, including a CBC and Chem Screen unless one has been done within the past 12 months, and how often dentals have been done and when the last one was done. Ask about any periodontal disease & missing teeth. Ask how many litters she's had and how many (if any) were c-section. Ask about any cute and/or quirky behaviors she has to see how well the breeder really knows her. I'd also ask what the breeder feels may be her biggest issue in being rehomed. It will be an adjustment for any dog so be prepared that you will need to be very patient at possible potty issues and simply this girl needing to relearn what is expected of her in her new home.
> 
> Good luck!


:thmbup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I personally had a very bad experience trying to adopt a retiree who had just turned 7. If I were ever to try again, it would be with a younger retiree and for sure a small scale breeder.
> 
> Be sure to ask for a full vet exam, not just so she can fly, including a CBC and Chem Screen unless one has been done within the past 12 months, and how often dentals have been done and when the last one was done. Ask about any periodontal disease & missing teeth. Ask how many litters she's had and how many (if any) were c-section. Ask about any cute and/or quirky behaviors she has to see how well the breeder really knows her. I'd also ask what the breeder feels may be her biggest issue in being rehomed. It will be an adjustment for any dog so be prepared that you will need to be very patient at possible potty issues and simply this girl needing to relearn what is expected of her in her new home.
> 
> Good luck!


:goodpost: I agree with everthing..


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I personally had a very bad experience trying to adopt a retiree who had just turned 7. If I were ever to try again, it would be with a younger retiree and for sure a small scale breeder.
> 
> Be sure to ask for a full vet exam, not just so she can fly, including a CBC and Chem Screen unless one has been done within the past 12 months, and how often dentals have been done and when the last one was done. Ask about any periodontal disease & missing teeth. Ask how many litters she's had and how many (if any) were c-section. Ask about any cute and/or quirky behaviors she has to see how well the breeder really knows her. I'd also ask what the breeder feels may be her biggest issue in being rehomed. It will be an adjustment for any dog so be prepared that you will need to be very patient at possible potty issues and simply this girl needing to relearn what is expected of her in her new home.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much Crystal. You always seem to have great advice. :aktion033:
I will make sure to ask these questions when I speak to the breeder again.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you are making me want to get a retiree!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

casa verde maltese said:


> you are making me want to get a retiree!!


Uh oh!!!! :blush: ....:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

elly said:


> :goodpost:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I personally had a very bad experience trying to adopt a retiree who had just turned 7. If I were ever to try again, it would be with a younger retiree and for sure a small scale breeder.
> 
> Be sure to ask for a full vet exam, not just so she can fly, including a CBC and Chem Screen unless one has been done within the past 12 months, and how often dentals have been done and when the last one was done. Ask about any periodontal disease & missing teeth. Ask how many litters she's had and how many (if any) were c-section. Ask about any cute and/or quirky behaviors she has to see how well the breeder really knows her. I'd also ask what the breeder feels may be her biggest issue in being rehomed. It will be an adjustment for any dog so be prepared that you will need to be very patient at possible potty issues and simply this girl needing to relearn what is expected of her in her new home.
> 
> Good luck!


All very good advice, Crystal! This is the kind of stuff I'd expect to be able to ask if I were looking to adopt a retiree. As I mentioned in my last post, in my experience, I really didn't feel like some of the breeders I talked to were open to me asking much questions at all. One breeder started off being very responsive to my emails and even called me the same night I contacted her...but when I asked questions about the dog's temperament and asked for pictures, she never emailed or called me back again. I would still be open to trying again for a retiree at some point...just need to find a breeder who is the right match. 

Like you said Cory, not everyone's experience with each breeder is the same...so I'm not saying this to discourage you. This breeder you are talking to now sounds great!! I hope it works out and you get to bring home a sister for Bibu soon!!! :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you ever locate a breeder with whom you could work?
I have never dealt with a retiree situ before, but someone I am very close to has. He had to email and call numerous times, but finally got her to respond. She was coming to Longview, TX for a show and said she'd bring the retiree (2 YO male) w/her so my friend could "meet him" in advance. Breeder said he wasn't ready to go as he had just sustained a hip injury and needed to heal up first. She decided to let him go ahead and take the dog home that day. The dog was in such poor shape that he put NO weight on the atrophied rear leg and required hundreds of dollars of therapy and many months of recovery time by my friend (at his own vet) to rehab the poor animal. I was spitting mad at this breeder, but my friend still thinks she's great cuz she paid a small amount of the necessary vet bills. Lately, the dog has taken to snapping and biting at people he knows well anytime we enter my friend's house or if he even walks the dog and someone stops to chat with him. 3 people have been nipped so far. 
I am sure there are some great and responsible show breeders out there, but this lady handled this situation very poorly, IMO. I am glad there are wonderful people who are willing to adopt these dogs after their owners are finished with them, but I couldn't part with any of mine after having them for months...let alone years. Just my feelings, though.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been on both sides of the situation, with a different breed however (papillons). My first papillon was a 2.5 yr old conformation "drop out." He was a wonderful dog, although he did turn out to have a heart condition, but that was not discovered until he was 7 (long story short I has purchased him from someone who was not his breeder and she had not been warned about potential heart issues in his line from the dog's actual breeder). He was my second obedience dog and my first agility dog and when he retired at 7 he was a beloved pet for many more years. I did pay for him (about 1/3 of what a puppy would have cost) and I also agreed to pay for his neuter and a teeth cleaning when I first got him.

Fast forward several years, and my husband and I now breed papillons, and I have placed my own "drop outs," older puppies that did not grow into the conformation dogs I had hoped they would and finished CHs who may or may not have been bred. I place the dog without charge except for the cost of the spay/neuter and a dental. I try to be very up front about the dogs, their temperaments, and the fact that they will need a short course in housebreaking again because of the change in houses. I generally have the dog go on a defined trial period of 2 weeks, then we evaluate whether it will work out. If there is any hesitation, or any problems either during the trial period or anytime later, it is agreed that the dog comes back to me, where he/she will always have a home. I have placed 7 dogs this way with only one that did not work out, which was a situation where the dog got very attached to the wife and decided he did not care for the husband, and it was the husband who had wanted him. :smilie_tischkante: They ended up with a puppy and are very happy-- and my "retiree" is back home with me which is probably where he will stay since I think I spent the whole week he was gone in tears -- he was the first dog I tried to place that I had done agility and obedience with as well as conformation and there is just an extra bond from that I think :thumbsup:

Stacy Newton
www.wildcardpapillons.com


----------



## Zopa Pema (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,
If I were to decide on a retiree, what would the going price be for a male and for a female?
Thank you for your help. This is all new to me.
Zopa Pema


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Zopa Pema said:


> Hello,
> If I were to decide on a retiree, what would the going price be for a male and for a female?
> Thank you for your help. This is all new to me.
> Zopa Pema


Typically, a retiree is placed for the cost of spaying/neutering and a dental.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Typically, a retiree is placed for the cost of spaying/neutering and a dental.


Stacy, I know it would vary from State to State, but what kind of range are you looking at for a spay/neuter & a dental?

My 2 are in for their dentals today, and I'm expecting about $350 each + an additional $70 each for blood work. I can't even remember what the spay/neuter cost was - I'm going to guess somewhere around $300 each??

ETA - I'm assuming the breeder takes care of the spay/neuter & dental before letting the dog go?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Where I am at, it would probably be $350 for both, dental and spay and preop lab work would probably bump it up to $450. I personally would have the spay/neuter done for the new owner before they leave my house, that way I don't have to worry about placing an intact dog.


----------



## Zopa Pema (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you to all who answered my question. That sounds very reasonable.
Zopa Pema


----------

